# American Bully 2 yrs old



## Gina507 (Dec 27, 2013)

Hi, my name is Gina and I am new to this site. So happy I found it love:. I have a beautiful 2 yr old Female American Bully named Bella. We have her since 12 weeks and she stole our hearts. She is our 1st Pitbull and WILL NOT be our last. I was just wondering if any other pits do this. Whenever we come home she greets us with a mouthful of toys, socks, t-shirts, anything that she can find! Too cute. I'm asking because I thought only retriever dogs did that? If anybody has a comment please respond. Not complaining of it (because I find it adorable) I'm just curious. Ty. Have a great day )))


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Gina507 said:


> Hi, my name is Gina and I am new to this site. So happy I found it love:. I have a beautiful 2 yr old Female American Bully named Bella. We have her since 12 weeks and she stole our hearts. She is our 1st Pitbull and WILL NOT be our last. I was just wondering if any other pits do this. Whenever we come home she greets us with a mouthful of toys, socks, t-shirts, anything that she can find! Too cute. I'm asking because I thought only retriever dogs did that? If anybody has a comment please respond. Not complaining of it (because I find it adorable) I'm just curious. Ty. Have a great day )))


First off, I want to say welcome to the pack. I would like to touch on something you said, though. You refrr to Bella first as an American Bully. Then you ask if anyone else has a "pit bull" that displays similar behaviors as her. If she is an American Bully, then she is NOT a "pit bull" and should not be labeled or identified as such. You may not be aware of this, but misidentifying your dog and calling it something it is not can cause you big trouble later on. Have you heard of BSL (breed specific legislation)? If not, you should look into it.

Second, this behavior you speak of is not breed specific, as in only retrievers bringing toys or articles of clothing to their human. It is natural behavior for a dog to bring various items to their pack leader.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

:goodpost:

Ecko brings me toys when he's feeling happy and we are home together. His fav toy right now is a Kong duck. I get it forced into my lap pretty regularly these days. LOL!


----------



## Gina507 (Dec 27, 2013)

Thank you TheLadyPit for your feedback. You right, I should refer to her as an American Bully!! That's what her papers say and proud to have her! I found American Bully Forums, thanks or the advice. By the way, your dogs are beautiful


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

welcome! Some people feel its their way of dominating you, making you play with them when they want to be played with  I like you think its cute. I usually don't touch it until mel forgets he brought it to me and then I play with him. I don't let him tell me when its time to play. I am usually interacting with him all the time though, so its not like he has to wait LONG lol


----------



## Dreamer (Oct 31, 2013)

Gina507 said:


> I found American Bully Forums, l


Good idea. Go THERE!

Oh, and having a "bully" will not save you from BSL laws at all!.


----------



## Coyne1981 (Mar 5, 2013)

Dreamer said:


> Good idea. Go THERE!
> 
> Oh, and having a "bully" will not save you from BSL laws at all!.


Now bully owners aren't welcome here? Thats news to me.


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

Dreamer said:


> Good idea. Go THERE!
> 
> Oh, and having a "bully" will not save you from BSL laws at all!.


This forum welcomes ALL bull breed owners. If you can't handle that and interact with others accordingly you are welcome to go elsewhere.


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

Gina507 said:


> Hi, my name is Gina and I am new to this site. So happy I found it love:. I have a beautiful 2 yr old Female American Bully named Bella. We have her since 12 weeks and she stole our hearts. She is our 1st Pitbull and WILL NOT be our last. I was just wondering if any other pits do this. Whenever we come home she greets us with a mouthful of toys, socks, t-shirts, anything that she can find! Too cute. I'm asking because I thought only retriever dogs did that? If anybody has a comment please respond. Not complaining of it (because I find it adorable) I'm just curious. Ty. Have a great day )))


Welcome to GP! I have a bull breed mutt and an American Bully. They both love to bring me things, mostly their toys but my pup will actually pick up things she's not supposed to but will bring them to me when told to. Bulldogs are generally pretty goofy dogs, one of the things I love about them


----------



## Dreamer (Oct 31, 2013)

Carriana said:


> This forum welcomes ALL bull breed owners. If you can't handle that and interact with others accordingly you are welcome to go elsewhere.


Thank you.

It's just that some bull breed owners appear to be more welcome than others.

I see an "American Bullies 101" forum, but there is not one for American Staffordshire Terriers, Bull Terriers, Miniature Bull Terriers, Staffordshire Bull Terriers, Bulldogs, Boxers etc; all bull breeds which are much more legitimate than "bullies".

American Pit Bull Terrier forums seem to falling all over themselves to accommodate "bullies".....


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Dreamer said:


> Thank you.
> 
> It's just that some bull breed owners appear to be more welcome than others.
> 
> ...


We don't have those sections because we don't have a member fluent in all aspects in those breeds. When someone chooses to join who has a breed you listed above, if they're a reputable breeder and can give correct information on the breed, then I'm sure we'll be willing to create a sub-section for them just as we did the Am Bully and make every effort to accommodate them as well. We're not going to create sub-sections at this time for breeds that we're not very knowledgeable and well versed in all aspects in regards to said breed(s). I hope you understand that. We choose to educate and promote responsibility, but we can't educate if we don't know the ins and outs. Get what I'm saying? That would be like me trying to educate someone on doing Tax Returns.. I'm a cook/waitress not a CPA. Kinda the same concept.


----------



## Dreamer (Oct 31, 2013)

ThaLadyPit said:


> We don't have those sections because we don't have a member fluent in all aspects in those breeds. When someone chooses to join who has a breed you listed above, if they're a reputable breeder and can give correct information on the breed, then I'm sure we'll be willing to create a sub-section for them just as we did the Am Bully and make every effort to accommodate them as well. We're not going to create sub-sections at this time for breeds that we're not very knowledgeable and well versed in all aspects in regards to said breed(s). I hope you understand that. We choose to educate and promote responsibility, but we can't educate if we don't know the ins and outs. Get what I'm saying? That would be like me trying to educate someone on doing Tax Returns.. I'm a cook/waitress not a CPA. Kinda the same concept.


Actually, I think an American Pit Bull Terrier forum should be just that. 
No need for other breeds at all. I mentioned it BECAUSE there IS another "breed" getting space here.
It's not like there is a shortage of anything "bullie" out there! Easy to find stuff!


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Dreamer said:


> Actually, I think an American Pit Bull Terrier forum should be just that.
> No need for other breeds at all. I mentioned it BECAUSE there IS another "breed" getting space here.
> It's not like there is a shortage of anything "bullie" out there! Easy to find stuff!


That's just it though. Our site is called GoPitbull because it was intended to encompass all breeds labeled as such. We have a member/moderator here is renowned in the world of dogs in the APBT, Am Bully and now Shorty Bulls. Maybe you've heard of Bully The Kid? We also have pitbullmamanatl who reps the bully shows and is the producer for the blogtalkradio.com show for BTK called Back to the Bullies. The majority of our members here are owners of what they were told are "pit bulls" or mixes thereof. We are not strictly an APBT site. We also have members here who own bandogs, ASTs, SBTs etc. Just because they're not always active doesn't mean they're not welcome or don't exist.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Also, correct me if I'm wrong, but you make it sound like you don't think the Am Bully people should be here. Care to enlighten us on that?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Dreamer (Oct 31, 2013)

ThaLadyPit said:


> Our site is called GoPitbull because it was intended to encompass all breeds labeled as such.


Huh?

"Pit Bull" is just a nickname for one breed -- the APBT! Sorry, that's what it meant 35 years ago; and it still does today. We are not talking about bulleez or ASTs or SBTs or any other breed when we are talking about Pit Bulls.

Sorry, I don't sidle up to what the media means when it says "Pit Bull".

I don't take much stock in the revisionist history that continues to be foisted on this breed.


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

I hate to addmit it but hes blunt and to the point... he does have that right to an opinion but I do agree he shouldn't be chasing anyone else off. A great many of us started with mutts or other mislabled dogs and have grown tremendously from our time here...


----------



## welder (Jan 25, 2013)

So whats ya point..ya dont like the forum or ya dont like it because they have a bully101 forum... Help me out its late..


----------



## Dreamer (Oct 31, 2013)

welder said:


> So whats ya point..ya dont like the forum or ya dont like it because they have a bully101 forum... Help me out its late..


LOL!

I have a real problem with the whole bully movement; and don't think they deserve a place at any forum other than one for bullies.

I won't go into detail and it won't matter anyway.

Hope that helps.

I don't think one newbie like me should scare anyone off.

Carry on.


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

This is an educational forum, first and foremost. The general public, heck, the general bullbreed mutt owner operates under the assumption that their dog is a "pit bull". That means that those looking for information on ANY of the breeds commonly referred to as "pit bull" are going to end up here or at forums like it when they google "pit bull". What we strive for once they arrive is education but they aren't going to find that information by searching for "bully" or "bull breed mutt". We aren't encouraging calling any of the breeds other than APBT "pit bulls" and if you believe that then you haven't been paying attention. But we also aren't going to turn members away once they become aware that they don't own an APBT. 

If you have issues about breed representation on the forum the place for it is not on someone elses' thread that has nothing to do with that topic.


----------



## welder (Jan 25, 2013)

Alritety then!! And you aint alone! But! Gopit does have a place for them mutts....bull101
i dont go there and you dont have to either..
So thats called deversification!

So we gonna be good rite?


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

welder said:


> Alritety then!! And you aint alone! But! Gopit does have a place for them mutts....bull101
> i dont go there and you dont have to either..
> So thats called deversification!
> 
> So we gonna be good rite?


Im impressed this the word choice welder.... bustn out them shiny $2 rich folk words huh?


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

Don't forget AST was originally bred from APBT the same way the American Bully was bred from starting foundation of the APBT and the AST. Some AST and American bully have a pedigree with APBT or AST bloodlines. They can be a mutt by being from multiple breeds but a LOT of people don't subscribe to the American Bully or the Amstaff being their own breed to begin with. Even the adba released a statement that the American bully is not a breed of its own.

That will always be controversial. I also agree they are multiple breeds bred for different purposes but what about those that feel A true APBT is a dog that has only proven himself. Just having the bloodlines doesn't make the dog a pit bull, it's an amstaff or a bull dog unless proven. I dont subscribe to that but multiple opinions and views are debated and that's what this forum is about. Sorry if you can't grasp that Dreamer.

And sorry your thread got jacked Gina. I hope you both stick around to see the different opinions we all have.

Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## welder (Jan 25, 2013)

ames said:


> don't forget ast was originally bred from apbt the same way the american bully was bred from starting foundation of the apbt and the ast. Some ast and american bully have a pedigree with apbt or ast bloodlines. They can be a mutt by being from multiple breeds but a lot of people don't subscribe to the american bully or the amstaff being their own breed to begin with. Even the adba released a statement that the american bully is not a breed of its own.
> 
> That will always be controversial. I also agree they are multiple breeds bred for different purposes but what about those that feel a true apbt is a dog that has only proven himself. Just having the bloodlines doesn't make the dog a pit bull, it's an amstaff unless proven. I dont subscribe to that but multiple opinions and views are debated and that's what this forum is about. Sorry if you can't grasp that dreamer.
> 
> ...


agreed,but i do think gina had aready bolted..never the less the second statement can be addressed in another thread..


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Dreamer said:


> Huh?
> 
> "Pit Bull" is just a nickname for one breed -- the APBT! Sorry, that's what it meant 35 years ago; and it still does today. We are not talking about bulleez or ASTs or SBTs or any other breed when we are talking about Pit Bulls.
> 
> ...


Your beliefs and opinions are just that... yours, and while nobody is saying you're not entitled to express them, taking over someone else's thread with your disapproval of the breed is not necessary.

Also, I'm fully aware of the media's portrayal and spin-off of the term, and am not in need of basic education here. I didn't get to where I am today by not listening many years ago when I first got into the breed. Granted, I learn something new every day, please trust and believe that the origin and nomenclature of the breed is not where I need educating.


----------



## PerfectPit (Aug 2, 2010)

Wow you were so rude and crass to Gina, who had a simple question about a dang toy! You are a newbie here and even if you are familiar with the titles of dogs breed; bully for you! That is not a way to welcome a new person by jacking their thread and being rude. Before you start commenting on my name I own a rescue bully. I don't know his bloodlines and don't really care. He is my "PerfectPit" in my eyes. When I initially joined this group, I was welcomed with open arms and even though he was not labeled APBT, Am Staff we still were welcome and I learned a great deal from those in this forum. You will gain more with sugar than vinegar


----------



## hashbrown (Mar 17, 2013)

Dreamer said:


> LOL!
> 
> I have a real problem with the whole bully movement; and don't think they deserve a place at any forum other than one for bullies.
> 
> ...


LOL....... I wouldn't give a cold squirt of piss for your opinion!


----------



## rabbit (Jan 14, 2012)

Carriana said:


> This is an educational forum, first and foremost. The general public, heck, the general bullbreed mutt owner operates under the assumption that their dog is a "pit bull". That means that those looking for information on ANY of the breeds commonly referred to as "pit bull" are going to end up here or at forums like it when they google "pit bull". What we strive for once they arrive is education but they aren't going to find that information by searching for "bully" or "bull breed mutt". We aren't encouraging calling any of the breeds other than APBT "pit bulls" and if you believe that then you haven't been paying attention. But we also aren't going to turn members away once they become aware that they don't own an APBT.
> 
> If you have issues about breed representation on the forum the place for it is not on someone elses' thread that has nothing to do with that topic.


:goodpost::goodpost::goodpost::goodpost::goodpost::goodpost:

This forum is for educational purposes most people coming here have no idea that their dog is not a pit bull and they will not stumble onto forums for bullies or bull breed mutts because in their mind that's not what they have. you can look back at many other post and see members on here time after time teaching newbs that their dogs are not pit bulls. you're obviously new with statements like that so i won't hold it against you but next time be sure to line everything up before you just start throwing things out there especially if it's already been said a few million times by people who are more articulate


----------



## DieselsMommie (Jul 7, 2013)

Dreamer said:


> Good idea. Go THERE!
> 
> Oh, and having a "bully" will not save you from BSL laws at all!.


Whoa that's really a rude welcome to the poor girl

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ebar (Oct 30, 2013)

Dreamer said:


> Good idea. Go THERE!
> 
> Oh, and having a "bully" will not save you from BSL laws at all!.


You're an idiot.


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

Ebar said:


> You're an idiot.


It lives!!!!

And its funny how jacked this thread got to tell sum1 else they jacked it.... lmao.


----------



## Ebar (Oct 30, 2013)

Just Tap Pits said:


> It lives!!!!
> 
> And its funny how jacked this thread got to tell sum1 else they jacked it.... lmao.


Took a much needed vaca man got away from everythingjust a man and HIS BULLY lol.
Come back and read this geniuses stupid comments.


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

Pm or hit my phone


----------



## Bullydog75 (Sep 14, 2013)

Dreamer said:


> LOL!
> 
> I have a real problem with the whole bully movement; and don't think they deserve a place at any forum other than one for bullies.
> 
> ...


If you have such a problem maybe you should get yourself a lab and move on, as we know there are many bumps in the road of being a bully breed owner. You are no one to judge where anything deserves a place. If you don't like it too bad.


----------

